# New to cichlids (and this forum)



## steven[ht]` (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm Steven.

I usually hang out over at AquariumAdvice with those nice people who give great advice. Little about myself, I first got into the hobby about 2 years ago. I only kept your basic fish. Tetras, Angels, Mollies, Betta, etc.

Now, I'm doing a complete tear down this weekend to convert my heavily planted and scaped 46 bowfront to a cichlid tank. I'm only keeping a few fish from my old tank (peppered cories & my female ABN pleco) which I heard will do ok with cichlids (correct me if I'm wrong).

I'm getting PFS for my substrate and I already have the rocks for caves and such. I basically just need to change out my substrate and add my sand and hardscape it. Any recommendations for doing so? This is my first complete tear down and redoing of a tank. Should I drain all the water out and change out my substrate, or leave some in there? I know nothing is in the water column that helps with cycling but I just don't want to have to recycle my tank but I want to do it as fast as possible. I'm not very patient 

Now to my preferred stocking list. I want Acei's, Yellow Labs, and Johanni's. I do *NOT* want to breed and I do *NOT* want fry in my tank to care for. my pH out of the tap is around 7.6. Any ideas on which cichlids I could care for? I don't want to have to worry about lowering my pH for some fish. I know this limits me but I honestly don't have the time to keep the pH at really low levels.

I'll be running 2, aquaclear 70s for filters and a corner sponge filter (I like filtration). Maybe overkill but the more the better in my eyes.

Anybody chime in on if I can keep those cichlids I have listed above or are there others that would work better? Which ones to avoid? I know I can't get the bigger species because my tank size.

Thanks in advance guys and I hope to contribute and learn from all of you!


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

First--Corys will not work with Rift lake fishes. Plecos--Maybe, 50-50 chance. IMO, a 46 bow is too small for most Africans==Aceis, and Johannis will not work in that tank. Yellow Labs=Maybe. 
7.6 PH is a little low for Africans, but IMO, doable.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah the corydoras will have to go or become a snack for the labs. But, unfortunately the previous advice is also true that the labs are the only ones on your list that would be able to do okay in a tank that size.


----------



## steven[ht]` (Sep 14, 2017)

Are there any other cichlids that will work in my tank?? I like Africans but don't really want to care for New World.


----------



## steven[ht]` (Sep 14, 2017)

Not that I can't care or don't want to care for the NW. I just would rather have to raise my pH than lower it.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You would be able to keep shell dwellers pretty easily. They are really interesting fish to watch. But you're not going to be able to keep any of your existing stock with them.


----------



## steven[ht]` (Sep 14, 2017)

That's completely fine. The only fish I'm going to miss is my female ABN pleco. She's my favorite. I'll probably just give her to my gf so I can still see her.

Which species are considered shell dwellers? I'm completely new to cichlids so it's like explaining to a complete noob.


----------



## steven[ht]` (Sep 14, 2017)

Are most shell dwellers readily available? The closest LFS I have are either 30 minutes or an hour away. The one in Austin probably will have most cichlids but the one in Waco, will not. They have the bigger Africans most of the time and most apistos.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

Shell dwellers are usually hit or miss around here. You might have to call around.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Call around or order from a reputable source


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

steven[ht said:


> `":1hnyz7k3]Are most shell dwellers readily available? The closest LFS I have are either 30 minutes or an hour away. The one in Austin probably will have most cichlids but the one in Waco, will not. They have the bigger Africans most of the time and most apistos.


If you're not against mail order, you have a very well known cichlid dealer in San Antonio.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes I second that, there is a very good and reputable dealer in San Antonio, the stock is immaculately good quality and I've ordered from this establishment thanks to the advice from one of the moderators.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Not to pick a nit but if I remember correctly you have already had a foot in the cichlid pond when you had angelfish!!! The biggest mistake with cichlids is not recognizing how many there are and that there are some for every situation. 
With that in mind, you most often have to pair down the list to what type of cichlids you want. Are you mostly interested in the African cichlids for keeping in the hard water. Good thinking on not wanting to try to mess with the water but then I would not go to far in matching cichlids to the water as they adapt very well. Angels and rainbow cichlids are from generally softer water than the Austin water but breed very well here. don't shut anything out just yet until doing some checking on what really works with fish?
In the Austin area, I would be certain to check with the local dealers and hobby folks before doing mail order. All the shops that I go to will be glad to order in special and that is a much better deal for me when doing small orders. They charge more per fish than mail order but much cheaper when the shipping is thrown in. 
<vendor names removed> is great but tends to run a bit high. They do keep some really nice fish to go with the price, though.
I find there quite a few fish that will work in smallish size tanks but it takes a bit more work to get the layout right. 
This is my first 20 gallon planted tank that bred Lab. Chismumulae while holding Hap ahli growouts.

The tank worked so well and the plants grew so fast that it soon required more and larger tanks!


----------



## steven[ht]` (Sep 14, 2017)

San Antonio is only a 2 to 2 1/2 drive from Temple. I may just have to plan a day trip down there and go get me some. What is this well known dealer's name? I've seen a few online yesterday when I was looking around for breeders in that area.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

steven[ht said:


> `":3ap7wew0]San Antonio is only a 2 to 2 1/2 drive from Temple. I may just have to plan a day trip down there and go get me some. What is this well known dealer's name? I've seen a few online yesterday when I was looking around for breeders in that area.


The dealer I'm referring to will allow local pickup if you call ahead of time but it's not a retail shop, he mainly deals in online sales. I sent a PM with the name of the store


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

steven[ht said:


> `":qwb97n36]San Antonio is only a 2 to 2 1/2 drive from Temple. I may just have to plan a day trip down there and go get me some. What is this well known dealer's name? I've seen a few online yesterday when I was looking around for breeders in that area.


He will probably ship ground to an address in Texas which may cost less than the gas.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

It most definitely would be cheaper than the gas back and forth, or driving around to multiple LFS's to get what you're looking for. Just gotta take a vacation day or have someone you trust to receive them and acclimate them quickly.


----------



## steven[ht]` (Sep 14, 2017)

After consideration, I'm definitely going to buy from <vendor name removed>. The reviews this guy gets is :thumb: :thumb:

I'm going to scape it for shell-dwellers, haven't decided on what species yet. Dave is pretty limited on his shell-dwellers so I only have about 4 different ones to choose from. The ones I originally wanted were the callipterus but the males max out at around 5 inches. I was hoping for a smaller species. I believe he has Brevis, ocellateus, and hecqui, and one other one.


----------



## steven[ht]` (Sep 14, 2017)

If I do go against the shellies, would a pair of Brichardi's work? This has to be my favorite cichlid I've seen in the past few days of doing research and one that I can directly order from <vendor name removed>.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

If you get far enough in planning to decide to go with the yellow labs, I got them running out the ears and available most of the time. Two dollars each a piece and about four miles off I-35 exit 247 if you are going down and back. Pflugerville is between Austin and Round Rock.
One way to assure there are no fry is to keep a male only tank. It tends to lessen the aggression which mostly comes when the female of any group begins putting the hormones out! It's like the old story about closing time? All the girls get pretty!


----------



## steven[ht]` (Sep 14, 2017)

I really appreciate the offer and may take you up on it. How many males could comfortably fit in my tank?


----------

